# Nissan S/Land Test Track



## HOBIE (Jun 12, 2015)

Just done a lap of the track on a Brompton peddle iron .  Was good, different surfaces. & we only had a 15min time slot. GATESHEAD college, Do some excellent work there    Some cars go around at 160mph so I made sure I did it time


----------

